# got some new stuff



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

-18' ADR Visions (paid for 17's, sent me 18's)
-Stromung Exhaust (from the GB)























































can adjust w/o taking the wheel off now









don't you just love the shit quality of the pics


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

lookin very nice! i just with the wheels didnt have a polished lip for some reason. just add an OEM wing, SE sides, OEM fogs and ur set.

and before LIU makes his famous suggestion...

"you should consider stealth head and corner lights"


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks smooth with those rims on there. Reminds me when I had my 5 spoke rims with the GAB shocks/struts. Makes adjustments a piece of cake.  

I think it just needs tinted windows and the above recommended SE-L sides, fog lights, and wing. Great start so far.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Looks good man, some different corners would look great.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

looks very nice n clean..wish mine was the same haha


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

yea stealth version 2's were planned but i need to wait a few weeks for money


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Looking good! those rims look realllly nice on it. How do you like the Stromung on that? I can't get over mine I love it.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

it's alright, I can't really hear it though, over my intake


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

very nice, I really like the rims


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

damn thats a sweet ride...sure you dont wanna complain cuz they sent you the wrong size rims??? 

so with the new rims, are you planning any brake upgrades? maybe a rear disc conversion? or bigger calipers/rotors up front?


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

yea. rear first then I'll upgrade the front later


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

lookin good ! keep up the good work !


----------

